# looking for a short-term accommodation in Victoria



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Good Afternoon

I am looking for small furnished apartment to rent maximum $400/pw depend on the location. I am looking for a place that has easy access to public services such as (hospitals, buses, train, centrlink, shops..etc)

Thank you


----------

